# Store programs on NAS instead of in box



## MikeMcQ (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm installing a whole-house audio system and putting all my music on a network-attached storage (NAS) device. What has this got to do with TIVO? Lots. For us digital music fans, we need large amounts of storage and a common solution is a large NAS. Hence we already have an infrastructure for high-speed transfer, high-capacity, and backups.

It would be great if TIVO boxes could store the recorded shows on my NAS. Upgrading my NAS from 1 Terabyte to 2.0 Tb is easy. Upgrading each of my TIVO harddrives is a pain. All these distributed TIVO drives take more time and money to maintain and replace (compared to central storage NAS). They generate heat and noise locally. I have no way to backup my TIVO drives - but I sure can backup my NAS. I can say from experience it is very disappointing when a TIVO drive fails.

In short, I'd like TIVO to have the option to store programs on a central NAS device.

Updated shortly after original post: Oh, I should point out that we have multiple TIVO boxes in our house - currently 3. I would have 4 or 5 but I use a distributed video/audio system so one of my TIVO's feeds 3 lesser-used TVs. That's lots of hard drives.


----------



## chip_r (Apr 27, 2006)

Since you already own a NAS this may be of little help but I'm running Galleon on a Kurobox.

Galleon is an open source TiVo server that runs on Windows, Linux, and MacOS systems. The GoBack and ToGo features would do what you want with the video backups. You may want to check out www.galleon.tv for more info on the server.

The Kurobox is a hackable Buffalo Linkstation NAS that supports several distributions of Linux. Currently I have Galleon running on the NAS and it pulls down shows from my TiVos according to matching rules.

I mainly use it to archive shows before they're deleted by the TiVo. The NAS also runs Samba so I can browse to it from a PC and delete or watch shows at a later time. An article to setup the Kurobox box is www.kurobox.com/mwiki/index.php/Debian_Galleon_Media_Server

Note that this setup isn't for the beginner. Although I've included all of the details to do the setup in the article, knowledge of Linux helps. Also since it's just a NAS, the compute power is a bit light (266MHz PPC) but it does the job. The Kurobox was the only NAS that was open and properly supported Java needed for Galleon.

Possibly the best setup in your case is to run Galleon on a PC and see if you can just tell it to use your mapped NAS drive. That way you can use your current 1T NAS as is.

chip_r


----------

